# bubbles



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

wasnt sure where to post this, hope its ok here  
what are bubbles, where do they come from?  i've got some and don't know how they got there.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Bubbles can be blown to other members kind of like a thank you, offer support more of a fun thing really

Hope this answers your question

Em


----------

